# DBSTalk Exclusive Second Look: HR44-500 Genie



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We are very proud to show you the next Genie server, the HR44-500.








*HR44-500 Genie Second Look*​​
Thank you to the HR44-500 test team, this was another very large group and it's been a pleasure working with all of you.

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We expect to see these in the wild "very soon."


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good second look for a very fine product.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Another nice addition to the line-up ... there's now two HR44 workhorses.

Very nice.

I love the H25/HR44 combination. Just perfect, while others also like the RVU/HR44 combination.

Good stuff.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Does the colorspace stupidity follow over from the HR24-500, or did Humax learn their lesson?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

"colorspace"?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

No color issues here. Then again I don't have them with my HR24-500 either.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Per Doug Brott's Firmware Watcher it looks like a -200 is coming soon so with three suppliers there should be an adequate supply one of these days. I only have two TVs, but I plan to get a HR44 when they become available.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

hancox said:


> Does the colorspace stupidity follow over from the HR24-500, or did Humax learn their lesson?


I think you're talking about how the HR24 supports (but does not exclusively use) an additional color space that other HD DVRs do not use. I disagree with this choice as "stupidity" but at any rate the color processors in all HR44s are the same as far as I know.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> "colorspace"?


TV's that don't know what to do with RGB


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> TV's that don't know what to do with RGB


Thanks. I've had an HR24-500 for years and never heard the term.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice job on the Second Look, guys. Nice to see another member of the HR44 lineup. :up:


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Another nice Second Look. The HR44 lineup is looking pretty strong!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I have 2 hr-24s in the same rack, and partially due to the design of my rack they often run very warm. That causes their internal fans to rev up, and so I get noticeable fan noise. Do you guys think I could eliminate that problem with a hr-44? I understand that the power supply is external, so it could live outside my rack.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

itzme said:


> I have 2 hr-24s in the same rack, and partially due to the design of my rack they often run very warm. That causes their internal fans to rev up, and so I get noticeable fan noise. Do you guys think I could eliminate that problem with a hr-44? I understand that the power supply is external, so it could live outside my rack.


Sure.
Replace the two HR24's with one HR44, save alot of space, run cooler and gain an additional tuner.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job guys


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

So am I to understand the only difference between the HR44-200, HR44-500 and HR44-700 is the manufacturer?

Any reason why I would want one over the other, or are they pretty much equal in terms of build-quality?


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think you're talking about how the HR24 supports (but does not exclusively use) an additional color space that other HD DVRs do not use. I disagree with this choice as "stupidity" but at any rate the color processors in all HR44s are the same as far as I know.


"Stupid" may not be the right word; but it is a problem for many. YCbCr is the color format used in most video applications (and output from pretty much all DVR's except the 24-500 which outputs RGB). RGB is primarily a computer scheme; although most TV's convert to and process in RGB. My Panasonic vt25 does not do a good job with input RGB and it definitely affects the colors shown on the set (i.e., if my set is calibrated for YCbCr input it is no longer properly calibrated with a signal from the 24-500). For that reason, and several others, I use a video processor to convert the 24-500's RGB to YCbCr before inputting to the Panasonic. Bottom line: I would prefer a DVR that outputs YCbCr like all the others and am nervous about the "500".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would not be nervous.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rmmccann said:


> So am I to understand the only difference between the HR44-200, HR44-500 and HR44-700 is the manufacturer?


Correct



rmmccann said:


> Any reason why I would want one over the other, or are they pretty much equal in terms of build-quality?


No reason at all, they are the same.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rmmccann said:


> So am I to understand the only difference between the HR44-200, HR44-500 and HR44-700 is the manufacturer?
> 
> Any reason why I would want one over the other, or are they pretty much equal in terms of build-quality?


They are little different in box's design, cooling, PCB, components and in FW written by different companies. 
So, that's why you could see complains for some models about overheating or incompatibility of well working external drives' enclosures.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the second look.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> They are little different in box's design, cooling, PCB, components and in FW written by different companies.
> So, that's why you could see complains for some models about overheating or incompatibility of well working external drives' enclosures.


Incorrect. The firmware is all written by DirecTV.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Richard L Bray said:


> "Stupid" may not be the right word; but it is a problem for many. YCbCr is the color format used in most video applications (and output from pretty much all DVR's except the 24-500 which outputs RGB). RGB is primarily a computer scheme; although most TV's convert to and process in RGB. My Panasonic vt25 does not do a good job with input RGB and it definitely affects the colors shown on the set (i.e., if my set is calibrated for YCbCr input it is no longer properly calibrated with a signal from the 24-500). For that reason, and several others, I use a video processor to convert the 24-500's RGB to YCbCr before inputting to the Panasonic. Bottom line: I would prefer a DVR that outputs YCbCr like all the others and am nervous about the "500".


Sorry - it caused a hair-pulling issue for me with a new receiver. Thought it the receiver for a bit, until I got guidance to try different HDMI inputs on the receiver. Lo and behold, it worked.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Incorrect. *The firmware is all* written by DirecTV.


Wrong. 
Someone need to look into code and read names; at least to know build engineer's name and time stamp [time zone].


----------



## discoliveson (Feb 4, 2012)

hello room, I have a question about the new hr44. I now have 2 hr24-500's and want to know if the hr44 will work with them. since I like the hr24-500's and have had no problems with them for years. I want to keep both. I have whole home and a swm-8. I believe I would have to step up to swm-16? just want to make sure if I decide to get a hr44 it will work with my hr24-500 units. thanks for your help


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You would need to upgrade to SWM-16 but then everything will work fine. I have a similar setup.


----------



## discoliveson (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you stuart.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Stuart, how long do you think it will be until the HR34 is retired and only HR44s are installed?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Only HR44s? Quite a long time. If it goes the way it has in the past, new customers will start getting only HR44s in about 12-18 months. Existing customers should definitely plan on looking to a third party retailer if they want a specific model.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

If an HR44 is "purchased" from a third party does DirecTV normally help with the purchase price via credits?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Jon J said:


> If an HR44 is "purchased" from a third party does DirecTV normally help with the purchase price via credits?


It's like anything else, it all depends on your account status, past credits, etc (and sometimes the CSR you get). There is no normal in this respect.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

You just never know when to jump in with this company. I signed up for a new agreement last year so i could get the HR-34, a box that now appears to be slow and buggy compared to these HR-44s, and now i am stuck with it when i should have waited for the HR-44...which im sure will turn out to be a piece of crap when the HR-54 comes out in 3 months......


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Only HR44s? Quite a long time. If it goes the way it has in the past, new customers will start getting only HR44s in about 12-18 months. Existing customers should definitely plan on looking to a third party retailer if they want a specific model.


yep, exisiting customers gst screwed like usual. Although I will admit, directv is better about it than cable companies, HOWEVER when I had time warner cable and they got a new model cable box in that i wanted, all i had to do is take the old one to the local office and they would be more than happy to swap it out for one of the new ones if they had them at the time. this is NOT the case with directv. it almost takes an act of congress to get a new box from them.


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a bit confused by the nomenclature - does "Second Look" in this case mean the second look at any HR44 (with the first look being the "First Look" at the HR44-700) or a second look specifically at the HR44-500?

Also, will you be able to buy an HR44 from Solid Signal (or another third party retailer) during the "select market" time period, or will you have to wait until the national rollout?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bananfish said:


> I'm a bit confused by the nomenclature - does "Second Look" in this case mean the second look at any HR44 (with the first look being the "First Look" at the HR44-700) or a second look specifically at the HR44-500?
> 
> Also, will you be able to buy an HR44 from Solid Signal (or another third party retailer) during the "select market" time period, or will you have to wait until the national rollout?


A "Second Look" is what you get when a new manufacturer releases a model already revealed in a "First Look". In this case the "First Look" announced the HR44, specifically the 700 (Pace) model, and now the "Second Look" is announcing that there is a 500 (Humax) version.

As for getting a leased model from Solid Signal only they know for sure. Most likely they won't have them until national rollout but they may have them before. Best thing to do is check solidsignal.com.


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, RunnerFL.

I will be checking the Solid Signal site religiously - my bedroom receiver crapped out a month or two ago and I am without a receiver there until the HR44 is released for my area (SF peninsula). I'm a speed addict when it comes to receivers so the HR34 just won't do.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Superb!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bananfish said:


> Thanks, RunnerFL.
> 
> I will be checking the Solid Signal site religiously - my bedroom receiver crapped out a month or two ago and I am without a receiver there until the HR44 is released for my area (SF peninsula). I'm a speed addict when it comes to receivers so the HR34 just won't do.


It's not like the HR34 is slow, it's just that the HR44 is super fast.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not like the HR34 is slow, it's just that the HR44 is super fast.


oh well i feel SO much better about my less than a year old HR34 then. basically the HR34 is just a bad design by today's standards and it appears i am stuck with it....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rmmccann said:


> So am I to understand the only difference between the HR44-200, HR44-500 and HR44-700 is the manufacturer?
> 
> Any reason why I would want one over the other, or are they pretty much equal in terms of build-quality?


From past experience with the manufacturer's other HRs, they should all be good.

Rich


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the 1st & 2nd looks, very informative. Anybody know what is the max esata drive size supported on the 44?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shouldn't be a limit, as it successor of HR34 what does handle 9 TB by one of our member here


----------



## gimp (Jul 29, 2006)

Is there a list anywhere of hr34 esata single drive enclosure recommendations?


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

What are the specs on the power supply for the HR44?


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Stuart !!! I hope the FF problem isn't on this unit as well.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder which model Solid Signal will get, the 500 or the 700?


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

Darn it I would have loved this unit, just when I have decided to say goodbye to DTV due to them taking away features just to add some that I never use. Mostly trick play in list/guide for that stupid remote control and the constant rising prices. This should help them to remain relevant for a few more years but video delivery is changing fast folks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

anopro said:


> Darn it I would have loved this unit, just when I have decided to say goodbye to DTV due to them taking away features just to add some that I never use. Mostly trick play in list/guide for that stupid remote control and the constant rising prices. This should help them to remain relevant for a few more years but *video delivery is changing fast folks*.


It's here - check Netflix !


----------



## anopro (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep that's what I am talking bout when I started DTV I watched a lot of TV now with Internet it's amazing how little time I spend in front of my TV now and more and more online. Except local sports but I have a OTA antenna for most for that.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

anopro said:


> Yep that's what I am talking bout when I started DTV I watched a lot of TV now with Internet it's amazing how little time I spend in front of my TV now and more and more online. Except local sports but I have a OTA antenna for most for that.


I rarely watch Netflix because they don't update much on their movies or shows, I'm always thinking of canceling Netflix because of that, The only reason I don't is because there is a few good movies and documentaries I have saved up in my instant queue list.


----------



## gary245 (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the internal hard drive in the HR44s is a 2.5" or 3.5" sata?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

gary245 said:


> Does anyone know if the internal hard drive in the HR44s is a 2.5" or 3.5" sata?


3.5"


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Stuart, or anyone else that might know for that matter, do you know if a "Third Look" for the HR44-200 might be coming anytime soon or is its development that far behind the others? Just curious... Not that there's much of a way to control it, but I've always liked the Samsung models.

Before anyone derides me for that comment, yes I understand that they're all functionally equivalent. I've just got a house full of Samsung models..with one exception..that have been so problem free. It's in my head, I know, I know...


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

BLWedge09 said:


> Stuart, or anyone else that might know for that matter, do you know if a "Third Look" for the HR44-200 might be coming anytime soon or is its development that far behind the others? Just curious... Not that there's much of a way to control it, but I've always liked the Samsung models.
> 
> Before anyone derides me for that comment, yes I understand that they're all functionally equivalent. I've just got a house full of Samsung models..with one exception..that have been so problem free. It's in my head, I know, I know...


+1 my 24-200 has always been working well, I'm definitely want to see a Samsung model for the 44


----------



## tmtech (Sep 24, 2009)

Sixto said:


> 3.5"


Any idea what brand/model?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

tmtech said:


> Any idea what brand/model?


Has been Western Digitial. Displayed on the Diagnostics screen.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> +1 my 24-200 has always been working well, I'm definitely want to see a Samsung model for the 44


I agree on the HR24-200. Mine has always been rock solid.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

We're getting D* installed this coming Sunday. We're five miles out of Des Moines. Anybody else get the HR44 in this area? I thought I saw the region on the list for the HR44s.


----------



## IAHawkeye (Sep 16, 2007)

Portman, did you get a HR44 installed or did they show up with a HR34?


----------



## top_speed (Sep 3, 2010)

purtman said:


> We're getting D* installed this coming Sunday. We're five miles out of Des Moines. Anybody else get the HR44 in this area? I thought I saw the region on the list for the HR44s.


Well what did ya get?


----------



## DesertWind53 (May 29, 2007)

Just upgraded to Genie today.. received the HR44-500, and C41-700 clients. Everything is working perfectly, REALLY appreciated only having to set up favorite channels one time, then being able to copy that to the other receivers.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

How well does Slingbox work off a client? As for RVU, what are the plus & minuses of RVU vs client?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> How well does Slingbox work off a client? As for RVU, what are the plus & minuses of RVU vs client?


The clients are RVU.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

How does an RVU unit connect to the Gennie? Is it via Coax ,Ethernet or both?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> How does an RVU unit connect to the Gennie? Is it via Coax ,Ethernet or both?


It depends on the client. if it is an actual "Genie Client" then it uses coax via the DECA network. If it is a Samsung or Sony TV then it uses Ethernet and your local network.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm a bit confused with how an RVU client (In my case Samsung) hooks up to my Home theater system (Denon) without a box?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> I'm a bit confused with how an RVU client (In my case Samsung) hooks up to my Home theater system (Denon) without a box?


Use the audio out from the TV and hook it up to an input on your Denon.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Used my protection plan free upgrade, and got my install yesterday. I was pleasantly surprised. I got an HR44-500, and two C41-700 Genie Clients. I kept one of my two HR23-700's, and upgraded to whole-home DVR. The two C41-700's replaced the archaic H-20 boxes that I had before the new install. The installer joked that I now have the capability of recording 7 shows at one time, and I had nothing to worry about when it came to possible scheduling conflicts. :lol:

My D* installer said that I was the first HR44 that he had installed in the Tri-Cities area here in Tennessee. Apparently, D* had to use up all of the remaining HR34's in their local inventory before they could start installing the HR44's. If I would have installed the previous business day (Sat. I believe), I would have gotten an HR34. For once, I had good luck. 

Much speedier compared to my HR23-700. Much smaller than the older HD DVRs. Love that the new remotes are RF, and that you can still use an IF remote to controll the DVR and clients if you prefer. And, the client boxes are incredibly small. My wife couldn't believe how small the client boxes were when she looked at them last night. The system works very well thus far, and I feel very fortunate to get one of the HR44-500's.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Question for you guys. I have been with D* over 10 years and the original setup had two coax coming to the old HR20. Now, of course, ony one of those are in use. Is it possible to stack my HR24 with one of the new HR44's? I also have three other HR2X's. Is there a maximum number of tuners you can have? My question about stacking is b/c I have a both a TV and projector in this room and would probably use the HR24 for the projector (usually only use on football weekends) as long as all the recordings are on my Whole Home platform. Right now, both TV and projector output the same signal. Hopefully, this makes sense. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

JimAtTheRez said:


> Question for you guys. I have been with D* over 10 years and the original setup had two coax coming to the old HR20. Now, of course, ony one of those are in use. Is it possible to stack my HR24 with one of the new HR44's? I also have three other HR2X's. Is there a maximum number of tuners you can have? My question about stacking is b/c I have a both a TV and projector in this room and would probably use the HR24 for the projector (usually only use on football weekends) as long as all the recordings are on my Whole Home platform. Right now, both TV and projector output the same signal. Hopefully, this makes sense. Thanks in advance for your advice.


It just depends on your SWiM setup, whether you have 8 or 16 tuners. As long as you have or upgrade to a SWiM-16 you'll be fine and can use a splitter(s) to distribute the signal. You'll have 5 total lines to the 4 HR2x's and the Genie, using 13 tuners, assuming that you have no other receivers.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Sixto said:


> It just depends on your SWiM setup, whether you have 8 or 16 tuners. As long as you have or upgrade to a SWiM-16 you'll be fine and can use a splitter(s) to distribute the signal. You'll have 5 total lines to the 4 HR2x's and the Genie, using 13 tuners, assuming that you have no other receivers.


Thanks Sixto. I have a SWiM-16 already, and one other receiver. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

What is your choice for clients if you don't want wireless? Is wireless needed to sync the clients for WHole Home Service?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> What is your choice for clients if you don't want wireless? Is wireless needed to sync the clients for WHole Home Service?


You don't have to have wireless. The Genie and client will connect over the coax. There is a new C41W-100 wireless client but that has it's own Wireless Video Bridge so you don't need Wi-Fi in your house for that either.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206417-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-the-wireless-genie-client-c41w-100-wireless-video-bridge/

Mike


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Is that using coax already in the house, 3 separate coax cables already in the wall for DTV?

What I am also wondering about is how Genie and minis would be connected for all to have Internet access? I have a router and wireless capability, but I prefer hard-wired if possible. The thing is, if it could be done, hard wired, I suspect that would have a negative effect on my Internet speed used for computer. If the Genie and minis were connected wirelessly with no negative effect on my computer, then that may be preferred. My main concern there is affecting Internet speed on my computer, so how would I avoid that, hard wired or wirelessly?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> Is that using coax already in the house, 3 separate coax cables already in the wall for DTV?


I'm not sure I understand the question but, IIUC, you'll have one coax going to the Genie and one to each additional client/receiver that you have.



Cavicchi said:


> What I am also wondering about is how Genie and minis would be connected for all to have Internet access? I have a router and wireless capability, but I prefer hard-wired if possible. The thing is, if it could be done, hard wired, I suspect that would have a negative effect on my Internet speed used for computer. If the Genie and minis were connected wirelessly with no negative effect on my computer, then that may be preferred. My main concern there is affecting Internet speed on my computer, so how would I avoid that, hard wired or wirelessly?


Both the HR34 & HR44 can be connected to your network with an Ethernet cable. Even though the HR44s have Wi-Fi built in they can still be wired to the network if that's your preference.

The Genie feeds the client so it doesn't get its own connection. In your case, you plug in an Ethernet cable into the Genie and you're good to go for things like On Demand to both the Genie and client. 

I have five DVRs, a Genie mini, three laptops, several phones, and a few other devices connected to my network and I have no speed issues. I've had both wired and wireless connections for my DIRECTV stuff and I saw no difference in network performance. We use On Demand often and almost always use the "Watch Now" feature. After it starts playing the movie/episode I can't say I've had any hit to network performance and the download plays as if it were already on the hard drive.

However, this is just my everyday observation. There are others here who have tested their networks under various loadings who could probably provide more quantifiable data.

I don't think anyone can give you a definitive answer&#8230;even if we knew your setup. It shouldn't make a difference whether it's wired or wireless but you'll probably have to test it out to see what works best for your particular network configuration.

Mike


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Is that using coax already in the house, 3 separate coax cables already in the wall for DTV?
> 
> What I am also wondering about is how Genie and minis would be connected for all to have Internet access? I have a router and wireless capability, but I prefer hard-wired if possible. The thing is, if it could be done, hard wired, I suspect that would have a negative effect on my Internet speed used for computer. If the Genie and minis were connected wirelessly with no negative effect on my computer, then that may be preferred. My main concern there is affecting Internet speed on my computer, so how would I avoid that, hard wired or wirelessly?


Wired or wireless clients shouldn't affect your Internet any more or less than the other.

You only need one point of connection for the entire system to the Internet and that can be wired or wireless. And basically they all have to be connected to the same coax via splitters to see each other and the Internet.

What do you have now as a system?


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Wired or wireless clients shouldn't affect your Internet any more or less than the other.
> 
> You only need one point of connection for the entire system to the Internet and that can be wired or wireless. And basically they all have to be connected to the same coax via splitters to see each other and the Internet.
> 
> What do you have now as a system?


I now have cable for everything, and will be making the switch to DTV. Since I had DTV before, the SWiM dish is still on the roof, and it has one coax coming off it. I think HR24 was my previous DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I now have cable for everything, and will be making the switch to DTV. Since I had DTV before, the SWiM dish is still on the roof, and it has one coax coming off it. I think HR24 was my previous DVR.


It will all connect the same way your old system did with the cabling in terms of coax with the genie taking the place of the hr24. Your mins will hook in to the coax at other locations assuming they all have coax run to them now. And if you have Ethernet next to the hr44 they can just plug it in. If not they can go wireless or connected a bbdeca via coax near your router. It's very versital and can be designed based on your specific setup on how to connect to the Internet.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> It will all connect the same way your old system did with the cabling in terms of coax with the genie taking the place of the hr24. Your mins will hook in to the coax at other locations assuming they all have coax run to them now. And if you have Ethernet next to the hr44 they can just plug it in. If not they can go wireless or connected a bbdeca via coax near your router. It's very versital and can be designed based on your specific setup on how to connect to the Internet.


Yes, there are coax cables for the minis and HR44 in place now. I have Ethernet near where the HR44 would be. All I need is the HR44. I guess the C31 would be fine if they don't bring a C41?

I called a local installer and was told he would have the HR44 before he gets the C41, if that makes any sense. I thought both would be available at the same time.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The difference between a c31 and a c41 is the remote. The 41 has a new style remote that uses a different kind of rf if you use rf. if you use ir then you could still order and get the newer remote style for the c31 if you wanted. Some people prefer the older remote anyway.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Another point: With whole home using DECA, your router can melt down and you'll still be able to network your TVs. As to affecting internet speed (when it's not a puddle on the desk!) no more than any other device. If you do heavy VODs you might notice a speed hit, but then you'd schedule those for later at night.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> The difference between a c31 and a c41 is the remote. The 41 has a new style remote that uses a different kind of rf if you use rf. if you use ir then you could still order and get the newer remote style for the c31 if you wanted. Some people prefer the older remote anyway.


I think the difference between C31 and C41 is more than just the remote. I believe the C41 offers wireless and also has external power supply.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cavicchi said:


> I think the difference between C31 and C41 is more than just the remote. I believe the C41 offers wireless and also has external power supply.


Actually, the C41-700 is similar to the C31-700. They're both wired clients with external power supplies. Only the C41W-100 is wireless.

Mike


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The C41 is a wired client and has been out for a while.
Another version which is wireless is the C41W. Just coming out now.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206417-dbstalk-exclusive-first-look-the-wireless-genie-client-c41w-100-wireless-video-bridge/page-1


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, that clears up the confusion for me. So what is the difference between C31-700 and C41-700?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> I think the difference between C31 and C41 is more than just the remote. I believe the C41 offers wireless and also has external power supply.


Well I have a c31, a c41 and a c41w. So I know the differences.. 

Wireless is on the c41w which is the latest unit released and is not what we where talking about. All three use the same outboards power supply.

The c31 is the old remote, the others andallfuture will be the new remote.

And the w,is well wireless. The differences between the c41 and the c41w is the wireless, but also the wireless unit is a little bigger and does not have a coax connector on it at all.

However, the functionality is identical on all three units other than the new remote that also uses a different kind of rf.


----------



## Cavicchi (Oct 28, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Well I have a c31, a c41 and a c41w. So I know the differences..
> 
> Wireless is on the c41w which is the latest unit released and is not what we where talking about. All three use the same outboards power supply.
> 
> ...


Could I use the old remote with C41-700?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Cavicchi said:


> Could I use the old remote with C41-700?


Yes but only on IR


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Cavicchi said:


> Thanks guys, that clears up the confusion for me. So what is the difference between C31-700 and C41-700?


Again, the remote.


----------



## blasterdaddy (Oct 1, 2014)

Just installed the HR44 on my system. Had an HR34 that had the slow response bug in it, and constant resetting issues. I am a bleeding edge adopter, so I have had the HR34 for as long as its been out. The HR44 is a fantastic box. One word description (FAST). Kept the C31 Clients upgrade took me maybe 20 minutes. Only 2 real issues were when I got authorized to upgrade, the tech, did not enter that I would be replacing an HR34, and as we all know you can't have two Genies on one account.

Therefore Activation Tech had to do some magic, and everything is working fine. Then I go to ship the unit back, well, the HR44 is much smaller than the HR34, and naturally the box is much smaller, I verified with D and they said, if thats the box that was sent, thats the box I should use, they noted in my account that I was concerned that the unit may be damaged, i.e. no backing could fit around the unit once it was in the box. They said if thats the box sent thats the box I use.

For my inconvenience they have be upgrades to HBO and Cinimax, (which I know locks me in for another 2 years), but ComC, and D*&H I have had major issues with, and will not go back.

Just my opinion here to help others.

Robert


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

blasterdaddy said:


> For my inconvenience they have be upgrades to HBO and Cinimax, (which I know locks me in for another 2 years), but ComC, and D*&H I have had major issues with, and will not go back.
> 
> Just my opinion here to help others.
> 
> Robert


Programming changes like the one you mentioned, should NOT trigger a new commitment

Welcome to DBSTalk!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Programming changes like the one you mentioned, should trigger a new commitment
> 
> Welcome to DBSTalk!!!


Yes, welcome!

But this is the first I've heard that changing a programming package would trigger a new commitment. Yikes! When did that start- or was there a typo?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, welcome!
> 
> But this is the first I've heard that changing a programming package would trigger a new commitment. Yikes! When did that start- or was there a typo?


Fixed, typo. My bad!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it was. Go to your room, and write out 50 times, "I will proofread my posts. I will proof...."


----------

